# Sony TV model ?



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Alright , Sony is giving me a sweet offer for a new TV which of these would you pick KDL46W4100 or KDL46v4100 ? V is a little cheaper but really , what is the difference .


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

W4100 is 120mhz and the V4100 is 60mhz.

W4100 is 3000:1 contrast ration and the V4100 is 2500:1. 

I think that is the biggest difference between the two.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1905099 said:


> W4100 is 120mhz and the V4100 is 60mhz.
> 
> W4100 is 3000:1 contrast ration and the V4100 is 2500:1.
> 
> I think that is the biggest difference between the two.


Yep just pulled up the specs ( should have did that first  ) I guess it's the W . Thanks man , this site helps me alot , don't know what I would do with out it .


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The W-series is also the lowest model that will display 24p content correctly (5:5 cadence).


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

IIP said:


> The W-series is also the lowest model that will display 24p content correctly (5:5 cadence).


So it will work with Directv's 1080P DOD ?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

puffnstuff said:


> So it will work with Directv's 1080P DOD ?


yes


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks once again , should be here soon . If anybody has problems with a 2004-2005 series Sony rear projection and have had problems you should look on the Sony support site .


----------

